

Of10podcast: Featuring prominent minorities in tech - wlucas
http://of10podcast.com

======
wlucas
Hosted by co-founder/ceo at Classana Will Lucas, the podcast features Y
Combinator partner Michael Seibel, Erin Teague Director of Product at Yahoo,
Makinde Adeagbo ‎Engineering Manager at Pinterest, Charles Hudson VC at
SoftTech VC, Semil Shah of Haystack Fund, and many others.

On iTunes:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/of10podcast/id954437305](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/of10podcast/id954437305)

